# Air Filter 1998 Cub Cadet 7300



## ncbeefjerky (Jun 3, 2018)

Looking for a new Air Filter for my 7300 cub, is there any other type of filter I could use, unable to find the Original replacement


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ncbeefjerky, welcome to the forum.

partstree.com has air filters for your Cub Cadet 7300.


----------

